
Paperspace raises $4M for enterprise virtual desktops - endswapper
http://venturebeat.com/2016/10/04/paperspace-raises-4-million-for-enterprise-virtual-desktops/
======
bandrami
I'm curious how many times this wheel is going to be re-invented.

